# exhaust



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

hi all, new user here..

ive just bought a tt 225 model 03 registration, my question is the exhaust seems to have ben either painted or powder coated black, they dont look very nice and i wat them back to silver, the paint seems to be flaking off a little bit and ruins the look, wot can i use to take tis off and get it back to the silver colour? thanks all.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome to the TTF

if the exhaust is original then the tips should be chrome, so you may need some kind of chemical stripper to shift the paint. However, to paint the tips they may well have been sanded so the chrome could be ruined anyway :?

good luck

Paul


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

If it's the maimbox he was probably covering rust.

As above for the chrome tips, they in theory will have been sanded fir adhesion.

Define the exact area, just don't touch the back box. Remove the tips and use a remover, but be wary. Do you have pics?


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> If it's the maimbox he was probably covering rust.
> 
> As above for the chrome tips, they in theory will have been sanded fir adhesion.
> 
> Define the exact area, just don't touch the back box. Remove the tips and use a remover, but be wary. Do you have pics?


ok thanks alot, i dont have pics at this moment in time but today i wil take some and show you the exact thing im talking about, yes it is the tips now i know wot they are called, it dosnt look like they have been sanded either before painting because the paint or wotever it is that is on seems to be just flaking away a little, i also scraped a little bit under the tips just to see if it comes off and it does very easily, but obviously i want to get it all off and not left with scratches, ill get pics up later thanks very much. p.s remove tips? do they screw off or bolts holding them?


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> hi and welcome to the TTF
> 
> if the exhaust is original then the tips should be chrome, so you may need some kind of chemical stripper to shift the paint. However, to paint the tips they may well have been sanded so the chrome could be ruined anyway :?
> 
> ...


thanks paul.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

johnnyquango said:


> hi all, new user here..
> 
> ive just bought a tt 225 model 03 registration, my question is the exhaust seems to have ben either painted or powder coated black, they dont look very nice and i wat them back to silver, the paint seems to be flaking off a little bit and ruins the look, wot can i use to take tis off and get it back to the silver colour? thanks all.




































heres the pics of the exhaust and a few of the car at the moment...


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

Take it as a sign for changing your exhaust and bin it ! Buy a blue flame.....You would be dissapointed!

http://www.blueflameperformance.com/car ... TT_180_225


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

They dont look like they have been painted that just looks like carbon build up, Buy some Autosol metal polish and a fine scouring pad to buff it up to a lovely shine! Will take some elbow grease though just be patient :wink:

Mine where like yours...Now nice and clean, But milltek coming soon


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> They dont look like they have been painted that just looks like carbon build up, Buy some Autosol metal polish and a fine scouring pad to buff it up to a lovely shine! Will take some elbow grease though just be patient :wink:


Aye, it looks too thin to be paint so I think you're right. Autosol will shift looser buildups but it can be slow going with tough stuff so I'd try some gentle wheel cleaner on them. I give mine a quick spray every wash with bilberry wheel cleaner and they stay sparkling. A gentle wheel cleaner should help shift the deposits so you can finish up with the Autosol without your arm falling off


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

It does look thin. Be wary with the wrong metal wire you can scratch. So when you go to halfords they may have a sale on cleaning stuff autosol is available and the best to polish up, tell me what happens when you scrape at it with a finger nail does it come off? I can see shinty tips so you don't have to replace a whole exhaust that's just stupid. Unless you upgrade. There are paint remover but keep it All Away from you bumpers and auto!

I suggest you remove the tips and do it away from the car.

An hrs work or much less!

PS nice car mate only if it's paint but with autosol your fairly safe


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> They dont look like they have been painted that just looks like carbon build up, Buy some Autosol metal polish and a fine scouring pad to buff it up to a lovely shine! Will take some elbow grease though just be patient :wink:
> 
> Mine where like yours...Now nice and clean, But milltek coming soon


Autosol is great! Elliot what are you using on the main body? for the wet look?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Just clayed,Autoglym shampoo, Autoglym SRP, Getting a machine polisher soon so will do it all properly and update on V6 page 8)


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > They dont look like they have been painted that just looks like carbon build up, Buy some Autosol metal polish and a fine scouring pad to buff it up to a lovely shine! Will take some elbow grease though just be patient :wink:
> ...


nice ,very nice yep thats wot i wnat mine like, thanks alot ill be doing them at the weekend and ill get some autosol, thanks elliot.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> It does look thin. Be wary with the wrong metal wire you can scratch. So when you go to halfords they may have a sale on cleaning stuff autosol is available and the best to polish up, tell me what happens when you scrape at it with a finger nail does it come off? I can see shinty tips so you don't have to replace a whole exhaust that's just stupid. Unless you upgrade. There are paint remover but keep it All Away from you bumpers and auto!
> 
> I suggest you remove the tips and do it away from the car.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, yes it does com off with fingernail, the tips are like spot welded on so really i dont want to be taking them off if i can help it, ill try the autosol that you and elliot mentioned, sorry bout late replys im only able to get on here during evenings in wekdays as i work long hours, want my car looking like all these i see on here, look great they do..thanks again.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

johnnyquango said:


> thanks mate, yes it does com off with fingernail, the tips are like spot welded on so really i dont want to be taking them off if i can help it, ill try the autosol that you and elliot mentioned, sorry bout late replys im only able to get on here during evenings in wekdays as i work long hours, want my car looking like all these i see on here, look great they do..thanks again.


Cool mate! It's fine using Autosol and carefully using fingers around it. Can't believe nobody touched the tips, enjoy a fun car!


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> johnnyquango said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate, yes it does com off with fingernail, the tips are like spot welded on so really i dont want to be taking them off if i can help it, ill try the autosol that you and elliot mentioned, sorry bout late replys im only able to get on here during evenings in wekdays as i work long hours, want my car looking like all these i see on here, look great they do..thanks again.
> ...


excellent stuff that autosol, did one tip tonite, took me about an hour but definitely worth the work, alltho i have a small bit of pittedness on the edge and not sure if theres anything i can do about it, anyway took a picture and definitely worth the work, can autosol be used on all meta chrome bits< i want to polish my audi badges but not sure if its ok if it goes on the paintwork? thanks again.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

johnnyquango said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > johnnyquango said:
> ...


ahhh forgot to ask, wud it be ok to also do inside the tips?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Much better mate! 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Much better mate!


Yes do the inside of the tips too.

But NOT on the Audi TT badge I would use a polish on those as they will not be Black with carbon.

Not polish like furniture lol, but what you use on the car. Try the sane as you do on the paint.

TT and Audi clipped badge are a different material and not as hardy. So sure protect. Nothing abrasive.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking nice now!!
Try Belgom Alu as a finisher on the exhausts if needed - it's slightly more gentle than autosol but also leaves a wax protection on too.
Defo just use a bit of normal wax on theTT badge etc.
Cheers and enjoy the car.

DoctorW.


----------



## jimbomiller (Jul 9, 2008)

They've just never been cleaned!! 

Never mind - you just need autosol & lots of elbow grease...


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

What did you use to put the autosol on mate? Great result you've got there!


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> What did you use to put the autosol on mate? Great result you've got there!


hiya, just used a rag and kept cleaning till it come off, then clean rag, thats all i used, was gonna do the other tip tonite but just got in from work and very tired so will do it tomoz, thanks, yeah well worth the work it was, site is great it is told my mate at work today about the autosol and he was well chuffed with the result on my exaust tip.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > Much better mate!
> ...


 ok brilliant ill do inside aswell and ok just a polish for the badges, thought id ask, thanks wallstreet and elliot .


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> Looking nice now!!
> Try Belgom Alu as a finisher on the exhausts if needed - it's slightly more gentle than autosol but also leaves a wax protection on too.
> Defo just use a bit of normal wax on theTT badge etc.
> Cheers and enjoy the car.
> ...


thanks doctor, ok will start to get nice collection of polish and stuff.. defo want this car in tip top condition, cheers pal.


----------

